# I am not one for asking for prayer but...



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

i was admitted here in Houston this past tuesday what we thought was my severe asthma, I have since been diagnosed and being treated for H1N1. I know God has a plan but i could sure use some more prayer. Please get your vaccines, This stuff is real and its tough. On about 12-13 meds plus pulmonary machines. God bless you all and thank you all in advance. 
Laura


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Prayers sent/sending...Chin Up!


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

prayers sent!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Heavenly Father, we lift up luv2fish to you. She has been diagnosed with H1N1 virus and is having to take a lot of meds. Lord we call on you as the Great Physician to heal her. Please help the meds to work quickly and the doctors to make wise decisions. Lord she is one of your ambassadors and does your work here in Houston and out of the country. She still has a lot of work to do and we need her healthy so that she may help others. Be with her family and loved ones to help them through this tough time. Let her feel the love of the 2Cool family as well as your love in a special way. In Jesus’s name we pray. Amen.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Prayers for your quick recovery.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Laura,*

from what I've read about H1N1 it's some bad stuff. Our thoughts and prayers are with you for a swift recovery.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## TopWaterPlugger (Dec 14, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> Heavenly Father, we lift up luv2fish to you. She has been diagnosed with H1N1 virus and is having to take a lot of meds. Lord we call on you as the Great Physician to heal her. Please help the meds to work quickly and the doctors to make wise decisions. Lord she is one of your ambassadors and does your work here in Houston and out of the country. She still has a lot of work to do and we need her healthy so that she may help others. Be with her family and loved ones to help them through this tough time. Let her feel the love of the 2Cool family as well as your love in a special way. In Jesus's name we pray. Amen.


 AMEN! I with am in agreement with you brother!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent, Laura. Take care and get well soon. CF?


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

prayers sent... me and 6 of my fraternity brothers had it last semester(we all lived together) worst overall body pain i have ever felt... sleep, sleep, sleep!!! with rest and the meds they have you will whip it no time!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Prayers sent.....


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## Gary Brogdon (May 27, 2005)

You're on my list!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Reel Time said:


> Heavenly Father, we lift up luv2fish to you. She has been diagnosed with H1N1 virus and is having to take a lot of meds. Lord we call on you as the Great Physician to heal her. Please help the meds to work quickly and the doctors to make wise decisions. Lord she is one of your ambassadors and does your work here in Houston and out of the country. She still has a lot of work to do and we need her healthy so that she may help others. Be with her family and loved ones to help them through this tough time. Let her feel the love of the 2Cool family as well as your love in a special way. In Jesus's name we pray. Amen.


X2 Father we lift up luv2fish to you and ask for a quick and complete healing. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

prayers out girl.. hang in there.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the prayers and letting me hang out here while i have been in lock down. The infectious disease DR has come and said i am on on the mend. God can and will use drs and meds. A couple more days under pulmonary specialists care and possibly i will get to go home, I am so ready. Im not use to typing and resting so much these days.  We should be heading back to Costa Rica after a few commitments . I can not wait, I love you all and i am truly moved by all the prayer warriors that The Lord placed here on 2cool. Yall keep on keepin on for HIM.. L2f

Please get your flu shots. Got to Take care of our earthly temples. They are only on loan.
Dios Te Bendiga
Laura
I love you ALL.. 

Matthew 4:19 Lets all be "Fishers of Men" and catch a few fish along the way!!


----------

